# Herbal teas okay for acid reflux/GERD?



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I've only been on a PPI (Prilosec) for a few weeks, and the doctor said to restrict my diet for awhile yet. But I really miss decaf coffee and tea. Are there any herbal teas besides chamomile that are okay when you're dealing with acid reflux? I know that the spices in some of them can be bad, and that orange, blueberry, and cranberry ones are acidic, but are there any others? I'm not all that fond of chamomile tea, and would like something warm to drink when the weather is really cold. I know there is a coffee substitute out there that is made with chicory and barley, but I get a rash from barley so that's not an option either.I know that some of you aren't bothered by decaf tea and coffee, but it bothered me. So I'm hesitant to drink it again after I'm feeling okay again. Any advice?


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Madge,I drink decaf tea and it does not bother me.I am a tea addict! (it is supposed to be good for you anyways). It was bad enough giving up the caffine, but I could not give up my tea! I like Chamomile a little bit. It does settle the stomach, also it acts as an anti inflammatory.I know that decaf coffee should be avoided there is something in it that bothers people.Good LuckCindy


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Ginger and mint are both good for the digestion. When I had to go off coffee with this, I used to drink alfalfa mint tea.Mark


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

I would be careful of peppermint. Some with GERD have trouble with this (but then again you may not). If you are going to try decaf tea again, I would start with one of the more mild ones. Try decaf green tea. Maybe even start with one tea bag in a larger mug to dilute it even more. The taste isn't the greatest, kind of bland, but you will get a hint of tea and the warmth. Also, since you have trouble with barley, becareful with hidden ingredients in tea (which can include glutens - one being barley). I would stay away from "natural flavors" or anything that does not specifically spell out what is in it.Take care.


----------

